# How can I make my dying rat comfortable?



## Anna_x

Desmond is roughly 2 years and 4 months old, and over the past 2/3 days his health has deteriorated rapidly. I would like to make this clear now that as much as I would love to take him to a vet, I have absolutely no money. This isn't normally the case and I have always been able to afford to look after my pets, it has just happened at a really bad time.

He started to lose his balance a few days ago, but now he can barely stand and just rolls on to his back. He has spent the day sleeping on my knee wrapped up in a blanket (which he would never ordinarily do). He hasn't been able to clean himself properly so I bathed him in some warm water this morning and now he is in the foetal position in his house wrapped up warm but his eyes are open he's not sleeping. He took some food and water earlier but couldn't hold his food and now won't even eat scrambled egg out of my hand. It seems as though he is completely paralysed from his middle section downwards. 

He was sneezing a little yesterday and the day before, which seems to have stopped now, but I can hear him making a noise occasionally that I can only describe as rattling, which makes me think he is suffering from a respiratory infection. 

I honestly don't think he has long left at all, I just want to know what I can do to make him as comfortable as possible. His face will occasionally ripple and twitch quite vigorously which I have no idea if that is something completely normal or a bad sign.

Before he got sick he was healthy but also seemed very old and his brother who is exactly the same age died unexpectedly just before Christmas - young for a rat at 22 months. Their other brother Clouse, again the same age is bouncing about like a wee ninja and is showing no sign of illness other than a sneeze which he has had since I got him. Clouse's coat is very soft and glossy and he looks altogether very youthful, happy and healthy. He is very intelligent full of energy with a healthy appetite and has been for the past 2 and a bit years.

It's heartbreaking seeing Desmond like this because I have no way of knowing if he is in a lot of pain and suffering or if he is just slowly shutting down. I just checked on him and I saw him yawn, which makes me think he's fairly comfortable but there's just no way of knowing. 

If there's anything anyone can suggest to help him I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks, Anna


----------



## martyb

Anna_x said:


> Desmond is roughly 2 years and 4 months old, and over the past 2/3 days his health has deteriorated rapidly. I would like to make this clear now that as much as I would love to take him to a vet, I have absolutely no money. This isn't normally the case and I have always been able to afford to look after my pets, it has just happened at a really bad time.
> 
> He started to lose his balance a few days ago, but now he can barely stand and just rolls on to his back. He has spent the day sleeping on my knee wrapped up in a blanket (which he would never ordinarily do). He hasn't been able to clean himself properly so I bathed him in some warm water this morning and now he is in the foetal position in his house wrapped up warm but his eyes are open he's not sleeping. He took some food and water earlier but couldn't hold his food and now won't even eat scrambled egg out of my hand. It seems as though he is completely paralysed from his middle section downwards.
> 
> He was sneezing a little yesterday and the day before, which seems to have stopped now, but I can hear him making a noise occasionally that I can only describe as rattling, which makes me think he is suffering from a respiratory infection.
> 
> I honestly don't think he has long left at all, I just want to know what I can do to make him as comfortable as possible. His face will occasionally ripple and twitch quite vigorously which I have no idea if that is something completely normal or a bad sign.
> 
> Before he got sick he was healthy but also seemed very old and his brother who is exactly the same age died unexpectedly just before Christmas - young for a rat at 22 months. Their other brother Clouse, again the same age is bouncing about like a wee ninja and is showing no sign of illness other than a sneeze which he has had since I got him. Clouse's coat is very soft and glossy and he looks altogether very youthful, happy and healthy. He is very intelligent full of energy with a healthy appetite and has been for the past 2 and a bit years.
> 
> It's heartbreaking seeing Desmond like this because I have no way of knowing if he is in a lot of pain and suffering or if he is just slowly shutting down. I just checked on him and I saw him yawn, which makes me think he's fairly comfortable but there's just no way of knowing.
> 
> If there's anything anyone can suggest to help him I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks, Anna


Take him vets, explain you cant pay straight away, then at least it wont be suffering.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur

To put a small animal to sleep is £15 at our vets (south of London). Surely someone could lend you the money?


----------



## lisadew24

If you get housing benefit even if you work then you can go to the PDSA


----------



## feorag

22 months isn't young for a rat - that's about average actually.

Sorry, but I think he should be taken to the vets - I'd never leave any of my animals to just die, even something as small as a rat.

If you can't afford to pay the bill, then as has been suggested, explain to the vet that you can't pay, but will settle the bill at whatever date you know you will have the money to pay.

I'm sorry about your rat, but I just have to say that if you are so short of money you can't afford the vet bill to euthanase a pet, then you shouldn't have pets, because that is your ultimate responsibility as a pet owner.


----------



## lisadew24

Also I had a guy yesterday who sold his hifi so he could gets another 3 cages for his hamsters because he had 3 dwarfs together and now because of fighting has had to separate. Don't let your poor rat suffer under the duty of care you have a duty to do something about it


----------



## annsimpson1

I'm sure also that there are clinics for people on benefits so have a look in your ask or even phone a local vets and ask them where the nearest is, sorry if your'e not on welfare then surely you can find the money for a vets bill. What is it a few packets of cigs, a few pints of beer? borrow the money from a parent, freind, boss even if your working we've done that before there's always an answer.


----------



## Anna_x

Hi everyone, thanks for your comments. I've managed to borrow some money, and due to the fact that I've seen some improvement in him he has an appointment for tomorrow - rather than just putting him straight to sleep I feel that it wouldn't be fair when there's a chance he can get better with treatment.

Like I said, I've always been able to pay for vets bills it has just come at a bad time and I'm not on benefits so the PDSA can't help me I'm afraid. 

Thanks folks,

Anna


----------



## Anna_x

Ps. All the vets I phoned today and yesterday have said it's a payment up front system :S none of them would do a consult without the money straight away.


----------



## BMo1979

Anna_x said:


> Ps. All the vets I phoned today and yesterday have said it's a payment up front system :S none of them would do a consult without the money straight away.


That happened to my friends. They had always paid their usual vet in full without problems. 
One day, one of their dogs got poisoned and although she's insured the vet refused to treat her without being given at least 180 pounds up front which my friends didn't have at the time. The vet would have left her to painfully die right in front of him,, despite the owners having been their reliable customers for years. Disgusting!
They ended up rushing to another vet and when they told them that they didn't have any money but the dog was insured, the vets told them to forget about the money for now and concentrate on saving their dog. They ended up taking the fee straight from the insurance company.
I know that vets are technically a business first, but I'm shocked that there doesn't seem to be any kind of compassion and ethics with some...

Anyway, I hope you're rat will get better and if not you can now ease his suffering.


----------



## Anna_x

BMo1979 said:


> That happened to my friends. They had always paid their usual vet in full without problems.
> One day, one of their dogs got poisoned and although she's insured the vet refused to treat her without being given at least 180 pounds up front which my friends didn't have at the time. The vet would have left her to painfully die right in front of him,, despite the owners having been their reliable customers for years. Disgusting!
> They ended up rushing to another vet and when they told them that they didn't have any money but the dog was insured, the vets told them to forget about the money for now and concentrate on saving their dog. They ended up taking the fee straight from the insurance company.
> I know that vets are technically a business first, but I'm shocked that there doesn't seem to be any kind of compassion and ethics with some...
> 
> Anyway, I hope you're rat will get better and if not you can now ease his suffering.


That's awful! Thankfully they found someone so kind! Thanks


----------



## Anna_x

Anna_x said:


> Desmond is roughly 2 years and 4 months old, and over the past 2/3 days his health has deteriorated rapidly. I would like to make this clear now that as much as I would love to take him to a vet, I have absolutely no money. This isn't normally the case and I have always been able to afford to look after my pets, it has just happened at a really bad time.
> 
> He started to lose his balance a few days ago, but now he can barely stand and just rolls on to his back. He has spent the day sleeping on my knee wrapped up in a blanket (which he would never ordinarily do). He hasn't been able to clean himself properly so I bathed him in some warm water this morning and now he is in the foetal position in his house wrapped up warm but his eyes are open he's not sleeping. He took some food and water earlier but couldn't hold his food and now won't even eat scrambled egg out of my hand. It seems as though he is completely paralysed from his middle section downwards.
> 
> He was sneezing a little yesterday and the day before, which seems to have stopped now, but I can hear him making a noise occasionally that I can only describe as rattling, which makes me think he is suffering from a respiratory infection.
> 
> I honestly don't think he has long left at all, I just want to know what I can do to make him as comfortable as possible. His face will occasionally ripple and twitch quite vigorously which I have no idea if that is something completely normal or a bad sign.
> 
> Before he got sick he was healthy but also seemed very old and his brother who is exactly the same age died unexpectedly just before Christmas - young for a rat at 22 months. Their other brother Clouse, again the same age is bouncing about like a wee ninja and is showing no sign of illness other than a sneeze which he has had since I got him. Clouse's coat is very soft and glossy and he looks altogether very youthful, happy and healthy. He is very intelligent full of energy with a healthy appetite and has been for the past 2 and a bit years.
> 
> It's heartbreaking seeing Desmond like this because I have no way of knowing if he is in a lot of pain and suffering or if he is just slowly shutting down. I just checked on him and I saw him yawn, which makes me think he's fairly comfortable but there's just no way of knowing.
> 
> If there's anything anyone can suggest to help him I'd really appreciate it.
> 
> Thanks, Anna


Hi everyone,

I just thought I'd let you know the situation!

I saw an improvement in him over the past two or three days, he has been able to walk around a little, still falling over but is eating and drinking again. 

I borrowed some money for the vet, and she said he has a central lesion (brain tumour). I never suspected this as everything you read about brain tumours in rats online talks about it being on either side, and therefore symptoms are a head tilt or walking round in circles etc.

Anyway she said she doesn't believe he is suffering or in any pain, she gave him treatment for mites as he has not been able to groom himself properly, and basically just said to spoil him rotten as he doesn't have long left.

I am actually just feeling relieved right now, that a) I didn't have to put him to sleep and b) that he isn't in pain.

Thanks for all your help guys 

Anna
Xx


----------



## BMo1979

That's a shame, but at least he's not in pain. 
I think, he's had a great life and you'll do a fantastic job in caring for him during the little time he's got left. Nearly 2 1/2 years is a good age for a rat. (((hugs)))


----------



## SnakeBreeder

I'm glad to hear that he seems to be stable and no longer at death door.
IF you did need him PTS could I recommend buying a bottle of CO2 ( you can get them at Halfords etc for a few quid ). Then all you need it to put the sick animal in a RUB, with limited ventilation, and turn the CO2 on for a few minutes.
The animals just go to sleep and not wake up.
That way you can have the animal die at home peacefully instead of having the stress of a trip to the vets.
Hope this helps.


----------

